# nice deck outlet



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow.... That's alot of extra work to do it wrong


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Licensed at what ? Home Improvement?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, what are we looking at here?


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Ok, what are we looking at here?


A weatherproof box wrapped in electrical tape that is attached to the gas line by a minnie. Thats how we do it in Chicago all the time....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

local134gt said:


> A weatherproof box wrapped in electrical tape that is attached to the gas line by a minnie. Thats how we do it in Chicago all the time....


It helps keep the snow off.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I like it


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

well you could use the electric for heating or tie into the gas!:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

while we're all at our senseless, would it be possible to use a pair of EYS/EYDs or something and transform those pipes into dual-purpose conduit/gas lines? Then we can piss of the plumbers too!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

local134gt said:


> A weatherproof box wrapped in electrical tape that is attached to the gas line by a minnie. Thats how we do it in Chicago all the time....


It's been there for a long time, I think it's grandfathered in. :laughing:


----------



## Sparki4less (Dec 10, 2012)

jrannis said:


> It's been there for a long time, I think it's grandfathered in. :laughing:


i bet its on a GFI BREAKER LOL


----------

